# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Tinh tế trong từng nét vẽ - Các quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Sữa chua café vẽ*
> _Địa điểm: Café Duy Trí 43 Yên Phụ_
> _>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Sữa chua café vẽ_


Bên cạnh những cái tên từ lâu đã trở nên quá nổi tiếng, quen thuộc với người Hà Nội như _café Giảng, café Đinh hay café Lâm_… *café Duy Trí* bằng sức hấp dẫn riêng của mình vẫn là một điểm dừng chân thú vị cho mỗi du khách khi ghé qua Hồ Tây.

*Café Duy Trí* lúc nào cũng tấp nập người ra người vào không chỉ bởi ở đây, hạt café được xay trực tiếp khiến hương vị tươi mới, thơm ngon hơn, mà còn bởi một ngón nghề độc chiêu khác. Đó là _sữa chua café vẽ. 



_
_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 16/4/2012.


_

_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 16/4/2012.

_

Nếu coi café là tông màu chủ đạo trong bức chân dung của quán thì sữa chua café chính là một trong những nốt nhấn ở bức tranh ấy. Sữa chua đánh dẻo được trải thêm một lớp bông café thật dày. Trên bề mặt là những hình vẽ xinh xắn, đáng yêu được vẽ một cách khéo léo từ sữa đặc: hình trái tim, mặt cười hay một nụ hồng nhỏ… 







Những nét vẽ tinh tế ấy khiến ly sữa chua trở nên thật duyên dáng, hấp dẫn, đặc biệt là với những người ưa sự lãng mạn.




*
Sữa chua café vẽ 20k/cốc*


Và hương vị cũng là nét độc đáo không kém! Sự kết hợp giữa sữa chua mát lạnh, béo ngậy với vị café đăng đắng được đánh bông tạo nên một cảm giác thật khác lạ. Vừa đậm đà vừa thanh mát, như những dư vị của tình yêu.



_
Không gian tầng 2




_

_
Không gian tầng 3_



Mỗi lần trở lại café Duy Trí, tôi vẫn trung thành với ly _sữa chua café_ tinh tế từ lối trang trí đến cách thưởng thức này. Thả mình trong sóng nước Hồ Tây từ ban công tầng 3 hay tụ tập bạn bè có không gian ấm cúng của tầng 2 nhưng tôi vẫn thường chọn cho mình một góc dưới tầng 1, tuy hơi chật hẹp nhưng có thể được nghe những câu chuyện rất đời thường của những vị khách già từ lâu đã quá quen thuộc với quán. Và đặc biệt thích nhất hai bức tranh này của ông Duy Trí.








_Sữa chua nếp cẩm_ cũng là một cái tên quen thuộc cho các bạn trẻ khi đến café Duy Trí. Bởi đây đều là sữa chua dẻo, và vị nếp cẩm cũng rất đặc trưng. Nếp cẩm vừa dẻo lại bùi chứ không bã như các quán khác.








*>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Sữa chua café vẽ*Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội – cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## showluo

Chưa thử món sữa chua cafe bao h ko bít mùi vị thế nào
Phải đi ống thử mới được

----------


## pigcute

Không gian đúng là kiểu HN xưa nhỉ 
Không biết đồ uống có ngon hem phải đến uống thử mới đc

----------


## vn-boom.com

Ảnh này ở Chùa Thầy đây mà  :cuoi1:  vui đáo để

----------


## jhonnyboy

cafe nhìn béo ngậy chắc thơm ngon lắm đây
Muốn đến uống thế

----------


## saohoa

Quán này nhìn mộc mạc nhở
Dù sao cũng muốn ném thử sữa chua cà phê xem ntn  :cuoi1:

----------


## nuilua

Nhìn ky phê ngậy béo thơm ngon nhể hehe

----------


## songthan

Quán này nhìn cổ cổ nhờ
Dù sao cũng sẽ thử đến đây 1 lần

----------


## lunas2

cafe còn có hình trái tim nữa... vẽ thật

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## lovetravel

không gian mộc mạc, yên tĩnh nhỉ

----------


## mynewocean

ngon quá :Embarrassment:

----------


## littlelove

cũng rẻ nhỉ, đến thử thôi

----------


## littlegirl

mình khoái món sữa chua nếp cẩm

----------


## rose

mình rất thích sữa chua cafe

----------


## dongdat

Quán này chắc kén khách thưởng thức đây

----------


## macallan14798

Mình cũng thích quán này những mỗi tội chỗ để xe hơi bất tiện. Nhìn cách bố trí không gian rất hay, nhưng thú vị hơn là khó tìm được ở Hà Nội những quán cafe nào có chất cafe như thế

----------


## wildrose

nghe bạn *macallan14798* giới thiệu mih cũng muốn thử

----------


## tenlua

nhìn cafe ngậy ghê
chắc là thơm ngon lắm nhể

----------


## vaga_pro2006

đố uống hấp dẫn
mà giá cả cũng tuyệt

----------


## phuthuy

Quán này kiểu cổ cổ ý nhỉ
like

----------


## dung89

Mấy đồ uống này đâu phải dành cho dân cafe chuyên nghiệp

----------

